# First Shots With New Macro Lens



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

My Nikon Nikkor 85mm Marco lens came this morning, so I quickly set the tripod up to try it out before work. The lighting wasn't ideal but the results are encouraging, so I may invest in a light tent/box, or have a go at making one even.




























I have a day off work on Friday so I'll have some more time to experiment


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Stop please. My little Kodak M580 canâ€™t compete with this.

:stop:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Excellent looks good , they do a collapsible light tent with different back drops on eBay very reasonable , they are really useful for watch photography.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## magullo (Jan 22, 2012)

I own this glass, and love it. A softbox helps a lot, but with good lighting this lens works very good.


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> Stop please. My little Kodak M580 canâ€™t compete with this.
> 
> :stop:


 :lol: Sorry, I'll step away from the camera right now!



andyclient said:


> Excellent looks good , they do a collapsible light tent with different back drops on eBay very reasonable , they are really useful for watch photography.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andy


Thanks Andy; I was looking at the tents/boxes on eBay, they seem quite reasonable price wise, I'm just undecided on Tent or Box. I'd imagine the box defuses the light better but the tent is easier to store..?



magullo said:


> I own this glass, and love it. A softbox helps a lot, but with good lighting this lens works very good.


Can you post some pictures? I would be good to see what this lens is capable of :thumbup:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Dirty Habitz said:


> andyclient said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent looks good , they do a collapsible light tent with different back drops on eBay very reasonable , they are really useful for watch photography.
> ...


This is the one i got don't know if it was from this seller as it was a while ago now item no:320417747969

And heres a couple of shots using it ,I think the Poljot may of been taken with the 105mm micro Nikkor but not 100% sure


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for that item number, I'll take a look. Some great shots there :yes:


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice work. Keep them coming. :thumbsup:


----------

